

Things Are Getting Ugly In San Francisco: Protestors Stopped A Google Bus - negrit
http://www.businessinsider.com/protestors-jumped-in-front-of-a-google-bus-and-stopped-it-from-moving-2013-12

======
Pinatubo
Things could be worse -- at least the protestors aren't naked.

------
JoeAltmaier
What nonsense. Who pays to stop at the curb? Why would Google pay? They're
just grasping at straws, because housing prices are rising, and they want to
blame something.

This is such a reach, its laughable.

~~~
sp332
Private cars get fined for stopping there.

They're not blaming the bus for high housing costs. They stopped the bus to
get attention, which worked.

